# New to Georgia



## ksh3 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi, I just moved to Georgia and I am not having much luck locating too many clubs in the area. It appears there are several great areas to ride in Georgia. If you happen o know of any formal clubs or groups that invite outsiders please let me know. Unfortunately I am not picking up my ride until the first part of July (Its in storage).


----------

